# Heljan Sanding Rack Dimensions Needed



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Does anyone have this model? If so, can you measure the centerline-to-centerline distance between the 2 tracks it requires? Doesn't matter if it's HO, I will scale it by 54%. I have written the company but not sure if I'm going to get an answer.

Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

'Runner,

I zoomed in and scaled the pic using the track gauge (at the end of the track) as a reference ... not too much camera distortion there. I averaged the left and right track to compensate for any distortion. The track center-to-center is pretty close to 3.75 times track gauge.

TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> 'Runner,
> 
> I zoomed in and scaled the pic using the track gauge (at the end of the track) as a reference ... not too much camera distortion there. I averaged the left and right track to compensate for any distortion. The track center-to-center is pretty close to 3.75 times track gauge.
> 
> TJ


Wow, cool. OK let me do some checking with that figure and I'll let you know what I find here.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like it wouldn't be that hard to modify it to make it narrower or wider if needed (I'm assuming there isn't a large base associated with this but rather that these are separate pieces....you'd only have to modify the overhead walkway width.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> I zoomed in and scaled the pic using the track gauge (at the end of the track) as a reference ... not too much camera distortion there. I averaged the left and right track to compensate for any distortion. The track center-to-center is pretty close to 3.75 times track gauge.


Looks like I can make it work. After you posted your idea I thought of another way. I held a piece of N scale track up to the screen and enlarged the pic until the tracks in the pic were the same size as the track I was holding up to the screen. I made measurements at that point. You made a good scaling number.



sstlaure said:


> Looks like it wouldn't be that hard to modify it to make it narrower or wider if needed (I'm assuming there isn't a large base associated with this but rather that these are separate pieces....you'd only have to modify the overhead walkway width.


Yea that's a possibility too. Kitbash it!


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

xrunner said:


> Yea that's a possibility too. Kitbash it!


Instructions are for suckers


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

sstlaure said:


> Instructions are for suckers


LOL - well I'm going to be a sucker on this one then. I got the kit today and - wow. It's quite the collection of parts. Plus it has a ground-level diesel fueling strip that isn't even shown on the box - I can't even find a pic of it on the 'net. I didn't even know I was getting that in the kit and it isn't shown in the pic on the box! It's the set of gray parts in the lower left and it's as long as the sanding rack strip, but it requires the tracks to be farther apart. I'll have to redesign part of the yard to accommodate it. I also believe they included a complete identical extra set of the parts for the overhead sand bins, perhaps a mistake (the 2 sets of parts lower right).


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

That will keep you busy for an hour.....or two.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> That will keep you busy for an hour.....or two.


More like several weeks. If I can put that together I'll deserve some kind of treat like several more locomotives. Let's just say it's quite well worth the money!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

xrunner said:


> More like several weeks. If I can put that together I'll deserve some kind of treat like several more locomotives. Let's just say it's quite well worth the money!



I guess they included some instructions?

Or are you supposed to build it by looking at the picture on the box?


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

big ed said:


> I guess they included some instructions?
> 
> Or are you supposed to build it by looking at the picture on the box?


Yea they have included instructions. It's just a mater of time. Lots of parts to consider painting too. Lots of parts.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks like a fun project / build. Enjoy!

TJ


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

tjcruiser said:


> Looks like a fun project / build. Enjoy!
> 
> TJ


It threw off my whole yard design because it had another 14" model that I didn't know about. But, I like these kinds of problems. Re-designing now ...


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

FYI - found a pic of the fueling platform that comes with this if anyone is interested in this model. The 2 small shacks are part of the model. Strange that it isn't shown on the box.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Could you post the maker and number of that kit please. Putting a yard addition on my layout and would like the refuling point in front of an engine house like at a local yard. I'll need to see if I can make it work also lol.


----------



## Massey (Apr 16, 2011)

I am going to scratch build my fueling station and sanding station on my layout. I also am planning a wash rack as well. 

Massey


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks like you could do some selective compression on that kit to make it fit easier. Looks like 4 stations of the same kind of service, no reason you couldn't chop it down to 1/2 the overall length/stations. My fueling/sanding service areas are a wierd shape and I plan on just cutting out the features that I need (fuel/sand stand, tank, etc) and place them around the track in a manner consistent with how they might be arranged. 

I'd skip using the baseplate that would dictate track spacing, etc.


----------



## xrunner (Jul 29, 2011)

Davidfd85 said:


> Could you post the maker and number of that kit please. Putting a yard addition on my layout and would like the refuling point in front of an engine house like at a local yard. I'll need to see if I can make it work also lol.


Here's a link to it - it's a pretty good deal for $18.

http://www.modeltrainstuff.com/Heljan-N-607-Diesel-Fuel-and-Sanding-Complex-Build-p/hel-607.htm



sstlaure said:


> Looks like you could do some selective compression on that kit to make it fit easier. Looks like 4 stations of the same kind of service, no reason you couldn't chop it down to 1/2 the overall length/stations. ... I'd skip using the baseplate that would dictate track spacing, etc.


I thought about that but after several hours and a glass of Chardonnay I managed to figure it out. I wanted to use all that I got so this is how it came together in the yard. the sanding rack required much closer track spacing than the fueling platform. The only two models that really depended on track spacing were this one and the Kato engine house, but I've accommodated both of them now. The blue inspection pit is model I've shown previously that has LED lighting - it will really look cool.

I need to freeze this design because I'm starting to run bus wires and pretty soon I won't be wanting to change the tracks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Looks terrific xrunner.

$18 is a great deal for what you get in that kit. I think I'm going to pick one up as well. I want to put platforms inside of my small engine house and want some compact pieces for a small fueling area (already have the tank.) 

That kit should be perfect.


----------



## Grbauc (Dec 13, 2012)

I'm working on building the fuel rack and the sanding rack to kit bash them together There are a ton of parts to work with and paint and yea this is going to be a project. The directions are basic not really in good detail patience is going to be a must looking at the pictures i thought oh this should be some pretty basic models and i assume to a degree they are but there are lots and lots of parts to put to together with out a lot of description.


----------

